# lofts



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

hi guys first you may add 5 tags to this thread what does this mean. also how many parts should i have in my loft,say 1 for breeding then 1 for what the males then what.thanks rono842 ohio columbus


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

It really depends on what do you want and how much time and money you want to spend you can check in the loft section and there are alot of very nice loft and lots of ideas


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Heres mine check it out 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/shadybug-lofts-new-loft-43792.html


----------

